# Newbie: Is this Trek a good buy?



## MrKuter (Apr 21, 2011)

So I've been scouring the net looking for good deals on a beginner used bike for myself. Completely new to this forum and to riding and looking to spend about 300 bucks. I saw this bike on a local forum, and wondering what you guys think of this deal.
Thanx for ANY help.

Price is $275.
"Trek 1000 Road Bike Model 6061 T6 Alcoa Aluminum 60 cm. Blue paint with white lettering. Shimano 600 SIS rear derailleur. Quick release front & rear hubs. Matrix Titan 700c rims. Dia Compe BRS Blaze brakes. Shimano clipless pedals. Trip computer, tool kit/extra tube included in saddle bag(not shown). The handle bars have different tape than shown. Extra water bottle attached(same/white)This bike is light and fast. Local pickup only please. Price is firm, cash only. Serious inquiries only PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank You!"


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks pretty clean. If everything is in good order mechanically and (most importantly) it fits you well, 275 sounds like a reasonable price.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Assuming it fits, that looks to be a big frame, probably a 60.

If everything, and I mean everything is in good working order, the price is okay, but not a steal. After the obvious checks: frame and components, also pay particular attention to the tires, cables, brake pads, chain and cassette, as those consumables can add considerably to the cost of getting it ready to ride.

This bike has downtube shifters, which is what I grew up on, and is not a big deal, but it certainly isn't modern brifters (shifters located within the brake levers). Don't know how you feel about that, but for me, unless it was a bike that had vintage appeal, I wouldn't want downtube shifters, unless the price of the bike was compelling, and 275 wouldn't be it for me. However YMMV.

HTH
zac

EDIT, I see you list the frame as a 60. So yeah, make sure it fits you, that is for a tall person. For example I am 6' and over the years (30, since I have been riding Treks) I have gone from a 58cm trek road frame (steel) to a 56cm trek road frame (their more modern geometries in carbon).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the Trek 1000 wasn't made past ~1991, so that bike is ~20 years old. That's consistent with the Shimano 600 RD because in the early '90's it was renamed Ultegra 600.

JMO, but I wouldn't pay $275 for a 20 year old alu frame. If it's in very good condition, ~$100. $150 tops. Judging from the timeline (below) the bike probably has a 6 spd drivetrain, assuming no upgrades.

From Sheldon Brown's site:
Shimano 600 - Became 600EX when indexing was introduced, 600 Ultegra (Gray finish) when 7-speed added. When it became an 8-speed group, the 600 designation still existed, but it was usually referred to as just "Ultegra". With the '98 model year, 9-speeds came in and the "600" designation was completely dropped from Ultegra.

Source:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/shimano.html


----------



## MrKuter (Apr 21, 2011)

I really appreciate the posts guys, this is the insight I needed. Im definitely going to pass on this bike, doesnt seem like a decent deal at all.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For anything but competition, the new integrated shifters are nice but not that important.

$275 is too much. I think any bike that goes, stops, shifts and doesn't need major mechanical work is worth at least $100. Offer that. Either he'll sell it to a hipster for his asking price, or he'll get tired of looking at the thing and sell it to you.


----------

